# 6 month old male biting HELP!!



## sm8882 (Feb 15, 2017)

Our 6 month old male Echo, has started excessively biting. Not hard enough to draw blood but hard enough to leave marks and some bruising. When he was much younger we used the "no bite" command and say "give kisses" and then praise him for it. Now all of a sudden our commands aren't working and its like he is bullying me and my 5 year old daughter. He does it when you try to hook a lead or leash to his harness to go out or just wanna pet him or even he will jump up on you and then start biting. With My husband, he seems to only do it when he is excited and diverting his attention to a toy keeps it from happening. But for my daughter and I, that doesn't work. It gets to a point where I end up so frustrated and have to yell and then try to corral him into his crate to break his state of mind. Only to let him back out and the behavior will start again. Has anyone else experienced this? What can we do to get him to understand his commands again. I try treats when he does listen and praise him as often as I can which isn't much considering the biting has gotten worse. Are there any tips to this or is this normal at this age? I am afraid he will bite hard enough to really do damage and i don't feel comfortable with him around my daughter due to him jumping up and almost biting her face. He doesn't show any aggression as far as snarling or growling or becoming possessive over something. HELP!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As these pups get a little older, they need more mental, and physical exercise. They also do better with structure in their lives. Join a group obedience class, and work daily with him at home. The more you work on training, the less you will need to discipline.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Lots of threads on this in the forum! Here are a couple recent threads on similar topics that may give you hope!
http://www.vizslaforums.com/12-puppies/11623-11-weeks-old-biting-agression-problem.html
http://www.vizslaforums.com/15-beha...9-month-vizsla-biting-owner-won-t-settle.html
http://www.vizslaforums.com/12-puppies/11127-6-months-old-lunging-biting-me.html

Good luck


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi, our Gatsby went through a long 'sharking' stage. Nothing seemed to curb it, but we realized he was usually either overtired, overexcited, or wanting attention/play/exercise. It is frustrating, we thought it would never end. And he would do it to me and my girls, but not my husband. I think diverting their attention with training or play helps. Sometimes just picking him and hugging him tight would calm him. It was like he was a toddler fighting sleep some days. Rest assured, it does end. Now Gatsby is very sweet. He is almost 2 and he never does it anymore.


----------



## sm8882 (Feb 15, 2017)

We have been watching his "habits" as to when he likes to try to bite. It seems to be when he is overly excited. When he first gets let out of his crate or when someone firsts comes home. So when he gets excited we just ignore him completely. We talk very calmly and have our daughter just sit until he calms down. I also try to have a toy ready to put in his mouth so he doesn't latch on to my arm. It seems to help. He has his days. He was doing great for a few days and then he will have a day when he wont listen to commands and starts getting very jumpy and bites. I hope he starts to grow out of it. Good thing is because we have been very calm with him to curb the biting, he has stopped excited peeing. Progress is one day at a time....😀 Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Bolt (Oct 29, 2020)

sm8882 said:


> We have been watching his "habits" as to when he likes to try to bite. It seems to be when he is overly excited. When he first gets let out of his crate or when someone firsts comes home. So when he gets excited we just ignore him completely. We talk very calmly and have our daughter just sit until he calms down. I also try to have a toy ready to put in his mouth so he doesn't latch on to my arm. It seems to help. He has his days. He was doing great for a few days and then he will have a day when he wont listen to commands and starts getting very jumpy and bites. I hope he starts to grow out of it. Good thing is because we have been very calm with him to curb the biting, he has stopped excited peeing. Progress is one day at a time....😀 Thanks for all the suggestions!


Hello sm8882,
I have been going through the posts on this very informative forum and chanced upon your post. We are going through the exact situation of our Vizsla/English setter mix lunging and biting us. He does not let us pet him too. Trying to divert him with a toy is also not working, he continues to lunge and bite till I leave the room he is in. Your furry friend must be beyond that stage now but any tips that you can provide?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It's going to be tiresome, but one thing you can try is to put him n the leash immediately as he exiting the kennel. Get him outside and start doing some basic leash work. Walk, heel etc. Give him 5- 10 minutes of work and see of he kind of "resets".
Vizlsas like to "grab" with their mouth when they are young, so expect this to go on to varying degrees for the next 6 months, or so. However, it is still a very bad habit for any dog to ever put their teeth on you, so you must correct the behavior as it is happening. 
Understand his youth, and excitement, and correct firmly, but not abusively. It does end.


----------



## Bolt (Oct 29, 2020)

gunnr said:


> It's going to be tiresome, but one thing you can try is to put him n the leash immediately as he exiting the kennel. Get him outside and start doing some basic leash work. Walk, heel etc. Give him 5- 10 minutes of work and see of he kind of "resets".
> Vizlsas like to "grab" with their mouth when they are young, so expect this to go on to varying degrees for the next 6 months, or so. However, it is still a very bad habit for any dog to ever put their teeth on you, so you must correct the behavior as it is happening.
> Understand his youth, and excitement, and correct firmly, but not abusively. It does end.


Thank you for the tips, glad to know it will end. Otherwise he is such an amazing dog.


----------

